# in internationale samenwerking



## cholandesa

Hi all,

Any opinions on how best to translate "in internationale samenwerking" to English in the following phrase?

_Tijdens dit ontbijt gaf Codeni een uiteenzetting en toonde een video over het onderzoek dat zij deden in internationale samenwerking, naar seksuele commerciële exploitatie van kinderen en pubers._

I made it into this:
*During this breakfast Codeni did a presentation and showed a video about the research they performed with international collaboration surrounding commercial sex-exploitation of children and adolescents. *

 
Looking forward to your suggestions,

 
Elise


----------



## HKK

Als je "international collaboration" opzoekt in Google, blijkt dat het niet veel gebruikt wordt op de manier die jij nodig hebt. Misschien is het beter om wat vrijer te vertalen, maar ik heb niet meteen een suggestie

Ik zou wel zeggen: a video _on_ the research


----------



## Joannes

*International cooperation* lijkt betere punten te behalen op de Googletest. 



HKK said:


> Ik zou wel zeggen: a video _on_ the research


Ja? Ik niet, eerlijk gezegd. Misschien iets voor 'English Only'.


----------



## cholandesa

Hmmm,

Resultados *1* - *10* de aproximadamente *41,800* de *"in international collaboration"*

Dat vind ik op zich niet te weinig! 
Ooh, ik heb net door dat ik het automatisch naar "in" ipv "with" heb veranderd, en dat klinkt inderdaad beter. The magic of overnight proofreading!

Ik ben het wel eens over "on" the research met HKK, dankuwel!

Elise


----------



## jippie

cholandesa said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Any opinions on how best to translate "in internationale samenwerking" to English in the following phrase?
> 
> _Tijdens dit ontbijt gaf Codeni een uiteenzetting en toonde een video over het onderzoek dat zij deden in internationale samenwerking, naar seksuele commerciële exploitatie van kinderen en pubers._


Ik zou zeggen:
*During this breakfast Codeni delivered a presentation and showed a video about their research done on international collaboration in commercial sexual exploitation of children and adolescents. *


Maar ik begrijp de Nederlandse zin niet helemaal. Bedoelen ze dat het onderzoek is verricht in internationaal verband, of is er onderzoek gedaan naar internationale samenwerkingsverbanden van sexuele exploitatie? In het tweede geval moet je de voorzetsels 'on' en 'in' omkeren, dus:

'done in international collaboration on commercial... etc.'

Om een antwoord te even op de oorspronkelijke vraag: 'international collaboration' klinkt goed in dit verband.


----------



## cholandesa

Grappig,

Ik zat zelf ook met ¨their¨ and ¨sexual¨ ipv ¨sex-¨ te spelen, origineel had ik het precies zoals jij nu voorstelt. 

Ze hebben het onderzoek in internationale samenwerking gedaan, en het gaat over etc etc, dus inderdaad in and on omdraaien.

Delivered klinkt ook beter, heel erg bedankt!

Elise


----------



## Jeedade

jippie said:


> Ik zou zeggen:
> *During this breakfast Codeni delivered a presentation and showed a video about their research done on international collaboration in commercial sexual exploitation of children and adolescents. *
> 
> 
> Maar ik begrijp de Nederlandse zin niet helemaal. Bedoelen ze dat het onderzoek is verricht in internationaal verband, of is er onderzoek gedaan naar internationale samenwerkingsverbanden van sexuele exploitatie? In het tweede geval moet je de voorzetsels 'on' en 'in' omkeren, dus:
> 
> 'done in international collaboration on commercial... etc.'


Volgens mij moet je juist in het eerste geval de voorzetsels 'on' en 'in' omkeren, en is dit inderdaad wat bedoeld wordt met de Nederlandse zin. De vertaling zou dus moeten luiden:
*During this breakfast Codeni delivered a presentation and showed a video about their research done in international collaboration on commercial sexual exploitation of children and adolescents.*


----------



## elroy

Jeedade said:


> *During this breakfast, Codeni delivered gave a presentation and showed a video about their research, done in international collaboration conducted with international cooperation, on commercial sexual exploitation of children and adolescents.*


 Nederlands "gaf" - Engels "gave."  Sometimes the literal translation is the best one! 

I'm not 100% sure about "with international cooperation," but "cooperation" does sound better to me than "collaboration." 

"Conducted" is more formal than "done" and is therefore more appropriate in this context.

Also notice that I inserted some commas.


----------

